
Differentiable Programming for Image Processing and Deep Learning in Halide - espeed
https://people.csail.mit.edu/tzumao/gradient_halide/
======
billconan
I don't understand differentiable programming. If conditions and while loops,
they are not differentiable, right?

How to handle those?

